# Looking to make some friends



## tashaq (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am an 18 year old british male (19 on friday!), and am in Abu Dhabi for another 5 weeks or so working on a Gap Year internship with Aldar. As i am working sun-thurs with full-time hours, I haven't really had a chance to actively go out and socialise, and at the complex where i am staying with some family, there is next to no-one of a similar age (around the 17-22 age range or so).

Like most males my age, I enjoy watching/playing most sports including cricket, rugby and football, and enjoy going to the gym, as well as going out, etc. the usual things.

I have also read that the legal drinking age here is 21, and that generally most clubs here are for over 25s, but also that most are actually very lenient and don't care too much? How true is this? 

All i really want is to enjoy my remaining weeks here with people of similar interests, male or female, and not look back on my time in abu dhabi just for the work when i go back!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah its 21 but i moved over here at 18... i just used fake ID. 

i have never been to a club where it is over 25's


----------

